# 3 / New #201 BRP Wedge Body's



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Three new BRP # 201 Wedge bodys.

1- clear non-painted
1- dk red painted
1- lt. blue painted

$25.00 shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

New low price of $20 shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

still available


----------

